# The Best Plane Ever Made?



## NiteWalker

You did good. 
I'm a veritas man myself, but I have a soft spot for the cherry knob and tote.


----------



## RichTes

Did you use the plane like a jack for bulk stock removal or more for smoothing? Did you ease the corners of the blade at all?

Rich


----------



## Tedstor

Although I've been making "stuff" most of my life, I didn't start a serious, hobby-level workshop until about 4 yrs ago. I have two bench planes and three block planes. My #5 and #4 are old Stanleys and my blocks are newer Stanleys and a Record. I bought these planes, for peanuts, figuring they'd be good 'nuff until I when/if I decided I needed something nicer. And they have worked fine. 
However, I have reached a point where I'm considering an upgrade to an LN plane. I have all the machines I need (or at least can fit in my shop-LOL). So I have my eye on the LN #62 as well. It'll be tough dropping $250 on a single plane. Especially since I only have $225 sunk into my table saw. LOL. But I'm confident that it'll be the last jack plane I'll ever buy, and I'll consider it a prized-possesion for life. 
Thanks for the review and additional encouragement to buy a really expensive tool.


----------



## Arminius

I actually prefer the Veritas model for functionality, but the 62 is a gorgeous plane as well as being a great tool. You can an awful lot of capability for a small investment by picking up a couple of extra blades for different angles. There was a really good article in FWW perhaps 2 years ago about how you could basically do everything with a LAJ.


----------



## BigDawg

RichTes,

I currently have three irons. The first (which came with the plane is sharpened at 25 degrees. The second is sharpened at 33 degrees for smoothing work. The third is sharpened at 43 degrees for very wild grained wood or wood that tears out badly. Eventually, I will get the toothed blade for heavy stock removal. I mainly use it to level out end-grain cutting boards. I have a Stanley #4 Type 11 smoothing plane for ordinary smoothing work.


----------



## TDog

Glad I saw your review of this plane. I have been considering buying it for about a year now but could not 
due to the price and wondering of satisfaction.

I believe it does what LN says it does after hearing if from a hobby woodworker like myself.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You are giving me an itchy trigger finger ;-)


----------



## mbs

BigDawg. I'm going to agree with you. I love this plane. I have approximately 15 planes and LN 62 is my go-to plane. I use it much more often than the LN #5 and they're not that much different in size.

I like Veritas too. I have their #4 (or 4-1/2 - cant remember for sure). I like the LN #62 more. I'm about to pull the trigger on the Veritas jointer plane. I'm not a brand snob - I just like what works best for me.


----------



## OSU55

I bought the LV LAJ due to a bit more functionality and lower cost. but the LN version is prettier to look at. Try your steeper angled blades for smoothing duties. I think you may put your #4 on the shelf.


----------

